# 2011 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR STOPS



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

_*<span style=\'color:blue\'>6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)*  
7/10/11 Denver, CO*
8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
*9/4/11 Kansas City, MO *
9/25/11 Woodland, CA *
10/9/11 Las Vegas, NV
More changes may be made as we may be adding more stops.*_


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 08:37 PM~19363780
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)*
> 7/10/11 Denver, CO*
> 8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
> ...


*
i dont think that `ll happen convention center hope it does but i doubt that*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 07:37 PM~19363780
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)*
> 7/10/11 Denver, CO*
> 8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
> ...


*
WAS UP WIT SAN BERNADINO*


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

C'MON SAN BERNARDINO OR ANAHEIM CONVENTION CENTER.!
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

NO East Coast event?????


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 19 2010, 12:23 AM~19365559
> *NO East Coast event?????
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Need to bring this back to the Midwest.. Louisville KY and surrounding states have been putting it down for a long time...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

LRM NEEDS TO COME BACK TO UTAH


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

gotta have san berdoo or go back to fontana


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Dec 19 2010, 01:17 AM~19365771
> *gotta have san berdoo or go back to fontana
> *


Yeah bro I agree.....Fontana was tight..I think last time it was there was in 2005.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 07:37 PM~19363780
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>Will post as soon as we lock in facility.*


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 19 2010, 01:29 AM~19365587
> *Need to bring this back to the Midwest.. Louisville KY and surrounding states have been putting it down for a long time...
> *


KC is midwest right??


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Dec 19 2010, 01:17 AM~19365771
> *gotta have san berdoo or go back to fontana
> *


 :thumbsup: i agree


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 19 2010, 11:23 AM~19367312
> *KC is midwest right??
> *


In my case it would be better for me if it was closer to home more....


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 19 2010, 07:00 PM~19369733
> *In my case it would be better for me if it was closer to home more....
> *


i hear ya brother. be about 8 hours for me to KC..close enough.  

id roll to one in kentucky or chi too tho. hopefully midwest gets another one.


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF IT GOES 2 L.A. IT'S GONNA BE GOOD!!!</span> :biggrin:


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

I WENT 2 THE 2002 BLVD. SHOW AND CRUISED THE 2003 BLVD. SHOW FREAT TIMES


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

^^^OOOPS "GREAT"


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 08:37 PM~19363780
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)*
> 7/10/11 Denver, CO*
> 8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
> ...


*

i hope the June show is not the same date as our show  :nono:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=571684*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 19 2010, 08:56 PM~19371398
> *i hope the June show is not the same date as our show   :nono:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=571684
> *


Never do that this is why we need to work together please forward me your show date or information so that can make sure this doesn't happen. I know that you guys put on a great show. 

Much respect
Marcella


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 19 2010, 01:29 AM~19365587
> *Need to bring this back to the Midwest.. Louisville KY and surrounding states have been putting it down for a long time...
> *



I agree with you bro!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 19 2010, 11:07 AM~19366920
> *
> 
> We are currently looking into two facilities L.A Convention Center All Indoor or Anaheim Convention Center indoor/outdoor Will post as soon as we lock in facility.
> *


EITHER ONE IS GOOD


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by waytoofonky_@Dec 19 2010, 06:17 PM~19370389
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF IT GOES 2 L.A. IT'S GONNA BE GOOD!!!</span> :biggrin:
> *






x 1957,


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 19 2010, 09:07 AM~19366920
> *
> 
> We are currently looking into two facilities L.A Convention Center All Indoor or Anaheim Convention Center indoor/outdoor i think Angels Stadium would be a good spot :thumbsup:*


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by waytoofonky_@Dec 19 2010, 06:17 PM~19370389
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF IT GOES 2 L.A. IT'S GONNA BE GOOD!!!</span> :biggrin:
> *


im down for that but the pigs r "F"d up in L.A.


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecountyjay_@Dec 20 2010, 11:33 AM~19375288
> *i think Angels Stadium would be a good spot :thumbsup:
> *


well i think Dodgers Stadium would be a good spot! haha

had to back up my Doyers!


----------



## MR. DIZZY (Sep 22, 2008)

Will New Mexico be a stop for 2011


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle+Dec 19 2010, 12:16 AM~19365525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm wrong but don't they always land on the same day anyway?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 19 2010, 12:16 AM~19365525
> *C'MON SAN BERNARDINO OR ANAHEIM CONVENTION CENTER.!
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


x2


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecountyjay_@Dec 20 2010, 11:33 AM~19375288
> *i think Angels Stadium would be a good spot :thumbsup:
> *


*x100000000*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*any event in the LA area is hard cause of the parking *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Dec 20 2010, 03:54 PM~19377385
> *What's wrong with having it in L.A?
> I vote for Indoor/Outdoor. Nothing like the sun shining on the rides. Indoor lighting sucks!
> Maybe I'm wrong but don't they always land on the same day anyway?
> *


Not this year !


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 19 2010, 01:07 PM~19366920
> *
> 
> We are currently looking into two facilities L.A Convention Center All Indoor or Anaheim Convention Center indoor/outdoor Will post as soon as we lock in facility.
> *


pm sent


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Dec 20 2010, 04:54 PM~19377385
> *What's wrong with having it in L.A?
> I vote for Indoor/Outdoor. Nothing like the sun shining on the rides. Indoor lighting sucks!
> Maybe I'm wrong but don't they always land on the same day anyway?
> *


YA ITS ALWAYS ON THE SAME DATE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 20 2010, 05:05 PM~19377914
> *YA  ITS ALWAYS  ON  THE  SAME  DATE
> *


I spoke with president of Nite Life this Mourning and I guaranteed him I will not Schedule the LRM show on the same day. We have to work together and I will be at Nite Life's Show to support.

Marcella


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

Is it me, or do the dates (events) get shorter each year?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Dec 20 2010, 08:55 PM~19378300
> *Is it me, or do the dates (events) get shorter each year?
> *





You must be a newbie, cause two years ago there was only 4 shows.....


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

I hope theres a show in Florida......Tampa or Miami or Jax!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

How about you show the East Coast some love(no ****) and have a show out here..... You guys took Englishtown away from us...
Bring it back or something a in MD,VA ???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 07:37 PM~19363780
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)*
> 7/10/11 Denver, CO*
> 8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
> ...


*
 *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 20 2010, 06:11 PM~19377977
> *I spoke with president of Nite Life this Mourning and I guaranteed him I will not Schedule the LRM show on the same day. We have to work together and I will be at Nite Life's Show to support.
> 
> Marcella
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by waytoofonky_@Dec 19 2010, 07:17 PM~19370389
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF IT GOES 2 L.A. IT'S GONNA BE GOOD!!!</span> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 08:37 PM~19363780
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)*
> 7/10/11 Denver, CO*
> 8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
> ...


*


man!!! bring it to the dirty south :biggrin: i think indy was the best show to me.

hell dont really matter been to them all on the east coast. atleast do a couple though*


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

LRM 2011 Tour Dates: 
05/15/11 Phoenix, AZ*
6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)* 
7/10/11 Denver, CO*
8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
*9/4/11 Kansas City, MO *
9/25/11 Woodland, CA *
10/9/11 Las Vegas, NV
More changes may be made as we may be adding more stops.



Glad to see its coming back to Dallas Or at least a Texas stop again


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 20 2010, 11:26 PM~19379575
> *LRM 2011 Tour Dates:
> 05/15/11 Phoenix, AZ*
> 6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)*
> ...


You think the stops would be in a order persay, starting in the South.... workin towards the east...... up the coast for a North East show. Then work towards the central states and then back to CA for the end of the tour :dunno: just my opinion :dunno:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

How about Irwindale Speedway? :dunno:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 21 2010, 08:59 PM~19389346
> *How about Irwindale Speedway? :dunno:
> *


Can you give me info


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 21 2010, 11:38 PM~19390345
> *Can you give me info
> *


LOWRIDER THREW A SHOW THERE B4 LIKE ABOUT 6 YEARS AGO IT WAS PACKED


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 08:37 PM~19363780
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>05/15/11 Phoenix, AZ*
> 6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)
> 7/10/11 Denver, CO*
> ...


*
:biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 20 2010, 04:59 PM~19378330
> *You must be a newbie, cause two years ago there was only 4 shows.....
> *


No shit???!!... damn i dont remember that yr...


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 21 2010, 08:59 PM~19389346
> *How about Irwindale Speedway? :dunno:
> *


Not a bad location,only problem is if the heat would be as bad as San Berdoo show.Not to much shade there.


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

come on with an east coast event..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Dec 22 2010, 11:44 PM~19398570
> *come on with an east coast event..
> *


shes working on that


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 22 2010, 08:53 PM~19398610
> *shes working on that
> *





> Not Yet But I am working on it as soon as I have any information I will Post.
> 
> East Coast Show
> I'm working with a person from Car Club: STYLISTICS FLORIDA
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

come on tampa


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Dec 20 2010, 06:16 PM~19378450
> *How about you show the East Coast some love(no ****) and have a show out here.....  You guys took Englishtown away from us...
> Bring it back or something a in MD,VA  ???
> *


X100!!! Englishtown was pretty good!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

East Coast Show 
I'm working with a person from Car Club: STYLISTICS FLORIDA
he contacted me and offering to help me so that we can bring a show to the East Coast 
I just want to personally thank him for stepping up and calling me.

But there has been many other people who have also stepped up to get involved Individuals C.C., Good Times C.C. Impressive C.C. Milton 6599 Chicago, Puro Orgullo C.C. If I have forgotten anyone please forgive me Thank you so much for all your help and will continue to call on you so answer your phone. I have contacted several facilities and waiting for some one to call me back on dates but I am on top of it. I will post any updates as soon as I have them. WORKING TOGETHER WE CAN MAKE THINGS HAPPEN !!!

MARCELLA :biggrin:


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

How about the Northwest????


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 23 2010, 11:20 AM~19402755
> *East Coast Show
> I'm working with a person from Car Club: STYLISTICS FLORIDA
> he contacted me and offering to help me so that we can bring a show to the East Coast
> ...



Like you said, we're all family!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 23 2010, 12:20 PM~19402755
> *East Coast Show
> I'm working with a person from Car Club: STYLISTICS FLORIDA
> he contacted me and offering to help me so that we can bring a show to the East Coast
> ...


   I suggested @ NY Giants Stadium. any luck with that???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 23 2010, 01:20 PM~19402755
> *East Coast Show
> I'm working with a person from Car Club: STYLISTICS FLORIDA
> he contacted me and offering to help me so that we can bring a show to the East Coast
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 19 2010, 12:29 AM~19365587
> *Need to bring this back to the Midwest.. Louisville KY and surrounding states have been putting it down for a long time...
> *



KANSAS CITY !! :nicoderm: MIDWEST SHOW UP


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

What ever happened to the Charlotte NC show..I went every year...then it just stopped....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Dec 23 2010, 11:50 AM~19403368
> *Like you said, we're all family!!
> *


No word yet probably due to HOLIDAYS but will be contacting all facilities again on Monday.

I WISH A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA !!!
MARCELLA 

:angel:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 23 2010, 04:23 PM~19404982
> *THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT....
> 
> SO CALL IT "THE UNITY TOUR"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I WISH A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA !!!
MARCELLA 

:angel:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Dec 24 2010, 08:54 AM~19409895
> *What ever happened to the Charlotte NC show..I went every year...then it just stopped....
> *


Thats what happened to most of the shows east of Tx. They said the money wasnt there so they stopped having them. Maybe if the tickets were not damn near $30 more ppl could have afforded to go. :dunno:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Dec 23 2010, 10:26 PM~19407173
> *KANSAS CITY !!  :nicoderm: MIDWEST SHOW UP
> *


lets do it..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 23 2010, 01:13 AM~19399366
> *
> Not Yet But I am working on it as soon as I have any information I will Post.
> 
> ...



You just say what you need and we'll make it happen


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I like San Diego and San Berdoo.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*if you had to do a mid -west/ east coast / down SOUTH show.... i would say KENTUCKY....*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> > Not Yet But I am working on it as soon as I have any information I will Post.
> >
> > East Coast Show
> > I'm working with a person from Car Club: STYLISTICS FLORIDA
> ...


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 07:37 PM~19363780
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)*
> 7/10/11 Denver, CO*
> 8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
> ...


*
damn i didnt expect another denver show i thought 2010 was the last show there but am lookin forward to it*


----------



## pontiac64 (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@Dec 23 2010, 12:16 PM~19403161
> *How about the Northwest????
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 took away the portland show that was always full and in a good location said it was the mayors fault that mayor is gone and the shows still gone bring it back 4 the northwest riders or move it 2 seattle. what the problem is? it worked!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pontiac64_@Dec 27 2010, 11:04 AM~19430722
> *took away the portland show that was always full and in a good location said it was the mayors fault that mayor is gone and the shows still gone bring it back 4 the northwest riders or move it 2 seattle. what the problem is? it worked!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Obviously rep'n the east with hopes of something coming our way. The EAST atleast deserves that ... :yes: 

These could be two venue's to look into with indoor capabilities.

http://www.pittsburghcc.com/cc/index.aspx

http://www.monroevilleconventioncenter.com/us/

If I can lend you a hand or any assistance. 
I'm willing to do whatever I can for yah ( no **** )


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT.


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 07:37 PM~19363780
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)*
> 7/10/11 Denver, CO*
> 8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
> ...


*


so are these date locked in so i can make my hotel arrangments for woodland an vegas an mybe the la show*


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 18 2010, 08:27 PM~19364557
> *i  dont  think  that `ll happen convention center  hope  it does  but  i doubt  that
> *


i hope the convention center goes on,,,we need a show in la,,,


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

MAY IS A BAD IDEA FOR PHOENIX, I THINK IT WILL BE TO HOT.
NOBODY IS GOING TO WANT TO BE OUT THERE WHEN IT'S 100* OR MORE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Dec 27 2010, 06:41 PM~19434035
> *so are these date locked in so i can make my hotel arrangments for woodland an vegas an mybe the la show
> *



Yes They Are :biggrin:


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 27 2010, 09:37 PM~19435024
> *Yes They Are :biggrin:
> *


Well then I'll be competing at Kansas, and fly out for Vegas.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 25 2010, 09:25 PM~19419924
> *You just say what you need and we'll make it happen
> *


x2


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 23 2010, 01:20 PM~19402755
> *East Coast Show
> I'm working with a person from Car Club: STYLISTICS FLORIDA
> he contacted me and offering to help me so that we can bring a show to the East Coast
> ...


  plant city has a nice area at the strawberry fair grounds, we were actually trying to get it for our show but we were to small to actually fulfill there requiremnts.....maybe lowrider would be a nic come back from way back wen they used to have mini madness and lowrider tour way back 

The Florida Strawberry Festival®
Location: 303 North Lemon St.
Plant City, FL 33563-4706
Telephone: (813) 752-9194

http://www.flstrawberryfestival.com/contact.html

Information: [email protected]
Public Relations/PR: [email protected]
The Florida Strawberry Festival® takes place in beautiful Plant City, Florida, the "Winter Strawberry Capital of the World", just minutes from Tampa and Orlando on Interstate-4. 

Directions to the Ticket Office and Festival Grounds.

From Orlando:
Take I-4 West towards Tampa
Take the Thonotosassa Rd. Exit. Exit 19 SR 566 
Turn left on Thonotosassa Rd. and follow to traffic light
At traffic light go straight onto Lemon St. and follow to 4 way stop at Oak Avenue.
Turn right on Oak Avenue. 
Ticket Office is approximately 2 blocks on the left. 

From Tampa:
Take I-4 East towards Orlando
Take the Thonotosassa Rd. Exit. Exit 19 SR 566 
Turn right on Thonotosassa Rd. and follow to traffic light
At traffic light go straight onto Lemon St. and follow to 4 way stop at Oak Avenue.
Turn right on Oak Avenue.
Ticket Office is approximately 2 blocks on the left.

From Winter Haven/Bartow using Hwy 60:
Take Hwy. 60 West towards Tampa
Turn right on Hwy. 39 and follow to Alexander St.
Turn left onto Alexander St. and follow to Reynolds St. (S.R. 574)
Turn left onto Reynolds St. (S.R. 574)
Turn right on Plum St.
Turn left on Oak Avenue.
Ticket office is one block on the left side of Oak St.

From Tampa/Brandon using Hwy. 60:
Take Hwy. 60 East
Turn left onto Turkey Creek rd. and follow to S.R. 574
Turn right on S.R. 574 (Reynolds Street)
Turn left onto Woodrow Wilson and follow to Oak Avenue.
Turn right on Oak Avenue.
Ticket Office on the corner of Woodrow Wilson and Oak Avenue. 

From Lakeland on Hwy. 92:
Take Hwy. 92 West towards Tampa
Turn left at Lemon St. and follow to 4 way stop at Oak Avenue.
Turn right on Oak Avenue.
Ticket Office is approximately 2 blocks on the left. 

From Tampa on Hwy. 92:
Take Hwy 92 East towards Lakeland.
Turn right at Lemon St. and follow to 4 way stop at Oak Avenue.
Turn right on Oak Avenue.
Ticket Office is approximately 2 blocks on the left.


----------



## lagrande (Aug 11, 2010)

W


> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 08:37 PM~19363780
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)*
> 7/10/11 Denver, CO*
> 8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
> ...


*
Wat bout cumin back san antonio tx bro we down for another lorider show by LRM*


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Dec 27 2010, 07:51 PM~19434644
> *MAY IS A BAD IDEA FOR PHOENIX, I THINK IT WILL BE TO HOT.
> NOBODY IS GOING TO WANT TO BE OUT THERE WHEN IT'S 100* OR MORE
> *


:yessad: :banghead: :banghead: :run: no spectators going to that show its going to suck!!!!1


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 28 2010, 12:59 AM~19437657
> *:yessad:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :run: no spectators going to that show its going to suck!!!!1
> *


I aggree with you at my last meeting I discussed this made no since to me. Why this date was chose.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 28 2010, 05:40 AM~19438288
> *I aggree with you at my last meeting I discussed this made no since to me. Why this date was chose.
> *


PEOPLE WILL COME IT DIDNT STOP ANYONE FROM THE RAIN THE HEAT WONT EITHER THANKS FOR MORE SHOWS


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 28 2010, 05:44 AM~19438300
> *PEOPLE WILL COME IT DIDNT STOP ANYONE FROM THE RAIN THE HEAT WONT EITHER THANKS FOR MORE SHOWS
> *


Sill Waiting on Confirmations . Doesn't any body work during the HOLIDAYS !! 
Will keep you updated when evertything is complete.
May have a few more announcemnets to make that I am also working on. 

Marcella


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 28 2010, 07:49 PM~19443762
> *Sill Waiting on Confirmations . Doesn't any body work during the HOLIDAYS !!
> Will keep you updated when evertything is complete.
> May have a few more announcemnets to make that I am also working on.
> ...


 :0


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

SO IS THE SHOW IN LA LOCKED OR STILL FINDING A FACILITY.!?


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 28 2010, 08:49 PM~19443762
> *Sill Waiting on Confirmations . Doesn't any body work during the HOLIDAYS !!
> Will keep you updated when evertything is complete.
> May have a few more announcemnets to make that I am also working on.
> ...


 Cool, I'm looking forward to hear the Some great news. Keep up the good job!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

Hope the L.A. One happens it would be a good thing then we can hit the crenshaw after it


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 2 2011, 12:45 PM~19481476
> *Hope the L.A. One happens it would be a good thing then we can hit the crenshaw after it
> *


probably not....i heard the cops were ready and waiting yesterday


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 19 2010, 10:07 AM~19366920
> *
> 
> We are currently looking into two facilities L.A Convention Center All Indoor or Anaheim Convention Center indoor/outdoor Will post as soon as we lock in facility.
> *


isnt june 20th a monday


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

We have a very big fairgrounds here in St. Lucie County FLorida....
its located in the middle of Miami and Orlando/Tampa so i think it would be alot better for all the lowriders to meet in the middle. Plus its not to far for guys from other states to drive to.

heres the contact Info. incase you wanna inquire

Contact Information

St. Lucie County Fairgrounds Manager
Parks & Recreation
15601 West Midway Road 
Fort Pierce, Florida 34945
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 772-462-2581 
Fax: 772-462-2579


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 23 2010, 10:20 AM~19402755
> *East Coast Show
> I'm working with a person from Car Club: STYLISTICS FLORIDA
> he contacted me and offering to help me so that we can bring a show to the East Coast
> ...



Ms. Marcella just wanted to say keep it up...sounds like you are doing your best and I know it will all turn out great! :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 28 2010, 10:35 PM~19445724
> *SO IS THE SHOW IN LA LOCKED OR STILL FINDING A FACILITY.!?
> *


x2


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE BUILDING AUG. 14 2011!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 4 2011, 02:19 PM~19501246
> *x2
> *


Will Be Posting Information As Soon As I Can For Southern CA. :biggrin: 
Finalizing everything.

Thank you for being patient but due to the holidays allot of individuals where out.

Marcella


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 5 2011, 05:57 AM~19508759
> *Will Be Posting Information As Soon As I Can For Southern CA. :biggrin:
> Finalizing everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*I haven't forgotten about the East Coast still trying to put something together.
Thank you to everyone for your continued support & input. Would not be able do any of this without all of you. Working together and forming UNITY is what will keep Traditional Lowriding Alive as we cruise into the future.

Big Love To My Lowrider Familia.*
Marcella


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

SO IS LO LYSTICS APART OF THE LRM SHOW AT WOODLAND THIS YEAR ARE JUST LRM ,CURIOUS :wow: ?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

distances from cities below to Osceola Heritage Park here in Kissimmee FL

Orlando Total Travel Estimate: 28 minutes / 24.13 miles 

Jacksonville Total Travel Estimate: 2 hours 43 minutes / 164.35 miles 

Miami Total Travel Estimate: 3 hours 24 minutes / 215.03 miles 

Tampa Total Travel Estimate: 1 hour 24 minutes / 77.24 miles

Fort Pierce Total Travel Estimate: 1 hour 36 minutes / 100.67 miles 

Plant City Total Travel Estimate: 1 hour 1 minute / 54.76 miles

Daytona Beach Total Travel Estimate: 1 hour 27 minutes / 79.34 miles 

Melbourne Total Travel Estimate: 1 hour 7 minutes / 52.47 miles 

I encourage everyone to post up distances from their suggestion on where they recommend Lowrider to host the show to surrounding cities that have a lowrider population that will more than likely come to the show. Just trying to establish a common ground.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2011, 01:44 PM~19510106
> *distances from cities below to Osceola Heritage Park here in Kissimmee FL
> 
> Orlando        Total Travel Estimate:  28 minutes  /  24.13 miles
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 5 2011, 03:19 PM~19510883
> *THATS ONLY IF YOU OBEY THE SPEED LIMIT......
> :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah I for got to mention that when we roll to shows.... that slogan of " Slow and Low" is thrown out the window :yes: :yes:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Jan 5 2011, 08:20 AM~19509513
> *  SO  IS  LO LYSTICS  APART  OF THE  LRM  SHOW AT  WOODLAND  THIS  YEAR  ARE JUST  LRM  ,CURIOUS  :wow: ?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2011, 04:24 PM~19511413
> *oh yeah I for got to mention that when we roll to shows.... that slogan of " Slow and Low" is thrown out the window :yes: :yes:
> *


x2 depending on wut part ur from cuz if i go out of town its nose to nose with reg traffic but if its here in town or with in the surrounding areas i go alot slower than traffic....


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

much respect from central Florida we are here to support


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you so much for your support I can't tell you right now the issues I'm dealing with. If you look all the new topics coming out after the fact. I am doing these for my Lowrider Familia. Obviously some one does'nt like me letting your voices be heard and represented and personally attacking me and trying to sabotage everything we worked so hard to do and push me out. Now someone is asking about your opinion.
  

Flying out Sunday for early meeting 
FINALIZING SOUTHERN CA SHOW MONDAY MOURNING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 7 2011, 09:48 AM~19530006
> *Thank you so much for your support I can't tell you right now the issues I'm dealing with. If you look all the new topics coming out after the fact. I am doing these for my Lowrider Familia. Obviously some one does'nt like me letting your voices be heard and represented and personally attacking me and trying to sabotage everything we worked so hard to do and push me out. Now someone is asking about your opinion.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 7 2011, 12:48 PM~19530006
> *Thank you so much for your support I can't tell you right now the issues I'm dealing with. If you look all the new topics coming out after the fact. I am doing these for my Lowrider Familia. Obviously some one does'nt like me letting your voices be heard and represented and personally attacking me and trying to sabotage everything we worked so hard to do and push me out. Now someone is asking about your opinion.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 7 2011, 08:48 AM~19530006
> *Thank you so much for your support I can't tell you right now the issues I'm dealing with. If you look all the new topics coming out after the fact. I am doing these for my Lowrider Familia. Obviously some one does'nt like me letting your voices be heard and represented and personally attacking me and trying to sabotage everything we worked so hard to do and push me out. Now someone is asking about your opinion.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Marcella,

It sounds like you're really involved with the LRM show scheduling process...  

So what is your association with LRM? Just curious how you got connected and your background/experience with the magazine and with lowriding in general.

Thanks for all your help and input for the lowriding community! :thumbsup:


-V-


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> Hi Marcella,
> 
> It sounds like you're really involved with the LRM show scheduling process...
> 
> ...


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 7 2011, 10:48 AM~19530006
> *Thank you so much for your support I can't tell you right now the issues I'm dealing with. If you look all the new topics coming out after the fact. I am doing these for my Lowrider Familia. Obviously some one does'nt like me letting your voices be heard and represented and personally attacking me and trying to sabotage everything we worked so hard to do and push me out. Now someone is asking about your opinion.
> 
> 
> ...


and whos is tryin to sabotage everything can you be more spacific on who ??


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 7 2011, 04:32 PM~19533964
> *I don't play games
> *


:dunno:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

This is not a Lo*Lystics show

QUOTE(VALLES 65 DROP @ Jan 5 2011, 08:20 AM) 
SO IS LO LYSTICS APART OF THE LRM SHOW AT WOODLAND THIS YEAR ARE JUST LRM ,CURIOUS ?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> > Not Yet But I am working on it as soon as I have any information I will Post.
> >
> > East Coast Show
> > I'm working with a person from Car Club: STYLISTICS FLORIDA
> ...


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2011, 10:44 AM~19510106
> *distances from cities below to Osceola Heritage Park here in Kissimmee FL
> 
> Orlando        Total Travel Estimate:  28 minutes  /  24.13 miles
> ...


Good.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 07:37 PM~19363780
> *8/14/11 Dallas, TX* :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *9/4/11 Kansas City, MO *
> 9/25/11 Woodland, CA *
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> > Hi Marcella,
> >
> > It sounds like you're really involved with the LRM show scheduling process...
> >
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

So what about maybe doing ashow at ARCO ARENA ?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 10 2011, 02:22 AM~19554089
> *So what about maybe doing ashow at ARCO ARENA ?
> *


City wants way to much money for a bond to do it their and they want crazy money just for the parking lot.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

NO shows in the NW again?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

a fucking show in KC and nothing in chicago AGAIN!!!!!!!!


fuck LRM. :angry:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

Confirmed...Lowrider Magazine/Torres Empire CaR Show and Concert..July 31..Los Angeles Sports Arena..Thanks for ypur hard work Marcella..Great job!!!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 10 2011, 12:41 PM~19556919
> *Confirmed...Lowrider Magazine/Torres Empire CaR Show and Concert..July 31..Los Angeles Sports Arena..Thanks for ypur hard work Marcella..Great job!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 10 2011, 01:45 PM~19556151
> *a fucking show in KC and nothing in chicago AGAIN!!!!!!!!
> fuck LRM. :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

F.L.O.R.I.D.A IS READY LOWRIDER MAG


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 27 2010, 01:12 AM~19428380
> *if you had to do a mid -west/ east coast / down SOUTH show.... i would say KENTUCKY....
> *


finaly the first guy that suggest a city that is not in his own backyard!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 10 2011, 01:41 PM~19556919
> *Confirmed...Lowrider Magazine/Torres Empire CaR Show and Concert..July 31..Los Angeles Sports Arena..Thanks for ypur hard work Marcella..Great job!!!!!
> *


THATS RIGHT BRINGING IT BACK TO LA AFTER HOW MANY YEARS! LA CONVENTION CENTER ALL INDOOR!!!
IT WAS ALL WORTH IT. TIRED AND FLYING BACK HOME. :biggrin: 

Marcella


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: THUGG PASSION 2, LaReinaDelMundo
:0 :0


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 10 2011, 03:50 PM~19558003
> *THATS RIGHT BRINGING IT BACK TO LA AFTER HOW MANY YEARS!
> IT WAS ALL WORTH IT. TIRED AND FLYING BACK HOME. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i hope it turns out better than the streetlow show in nov.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoWayz66_@Jan 10 2011, 04:08 PM~19558149
> *i hope it turns out better than the streetlow show in nov.
> *


This will be.an all indoor event with move in on Saturday. We will do everything possible to not let that happen and up.for ideas

MARCELLA


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 10 2011, 05:34 PM~19558406
> *This will be.an all indoor event with move in on Saturday. We will do everything possible to not let that happen and up.for ideas
> 
> MARCELLA
> *


MAJESTICS LA WILL BE THERE DEEP :0


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2011, 04:50 PM~19558546
> *MAJESTICS  LA  WILL BE  THERE  DEEP  :0
> *


This Is What Its All About Trying to keep the LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE ALIVE.


:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 10 2011, 03:50 PM~19558003
> *THATS RIGHT BRINGING IT BACK TO LA AFTER HOW MANY YEARS! LA CONVENTION CENTER ALL INDOOR!!!
> IT WAS ALL WORTH IT. TIRED AND FLYING BACK HOME. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW GOOD TIMES WILL BE READY


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 10 2011, 05:22 PM~19558795
> *YOU KNOW GOOD TIMES WILL BE READY
> *


  BE THER


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 10 2011, 05:22 PM~19558795
> *YOU KNOW GOOD TIMES WILL BE READY
> *


 :biggrin:

This What I'm talking about One big Lowrider Familia


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Will be announcing more information in the days to come. 
We will also be doing online registration
Register and pay online trying to make it easier for u guys. 

Marcella


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

so anything on east coast?


----------



## NACHOMAN (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 10 2011, 04:50 PM~19558003
> *THATS RIGHT BRINGING IT BACK TO LA AFTER HOW MANY YEARS! LA CONVENTION CENTER ALL INDOOR!!!
> IT WAS ALL WORTH IT. TIRED AND FLYING BACK HOME. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 10 2011, 08:11 PM~19559305
> *so anything on east coast?
> *


as you can see were getting played out..there are many good convention centers here with plenty of parking from miami all the way to atlanta to louisville,ky,even nc would be good halfway for everyone from the northeast to the south..


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

F.L.O.R.I.D.A NEEDS A SHOW


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 10 2011, 08:11 PM~19559305
> *so anything on east coast?
> *


OR anything on the east side of the country?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Stylistics SO.LA. Will be at the L.A Sports Arena July 31st :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Jan 11 2011, 09:48 AM~19565479
> *Stylistics SO.LA. Will be at the L.A Sports Arena July 31st :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 10 2011, 03:50 PM~19558003
> *THATS RIGHT BRINGING IT BACK TO LA AFTER HOW MANY YEARS! LA CONVENTION CENTER ALL INDOOR!!!
> IT WAS ALL WORTH IT. TIRED AND FLYING BACK HOME. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


MARCELLA,

I HAVE BEEN SEEING PEOPLE POST L.A. CONVENTION CENTER AND L.A. SPORTS ARENA, CAN YOU PLEASE VERIFY THE LOCATION IS IT THE CONVENTION CENTER OR SPORTS ARENA??? THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2011, 04:51 PM~19568756
> *MARCELLA,
> 
> I HAVE BEEN SEEING PEOPLE POST L.A. CONVENTION CENTER AND L.A. SPORTS ARENA, CAN YOU PLEASE VERIFY THE LOCATION IS IT THE CONVENTION CENTER OR SPORTS ARENA??? THANKS SO MUCH!
> *














THIS IS THE ADDRESS:
LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER
1201 SOUTH FIGUEROA STREET
LOS ANGELES, CA 90015


----------



## DenzelSnipes1 (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 11 2011, 03:56 PM~19568800
> *L.A. CONVENTION CENTER I BELIEVE THEY SAY THE SPORTS ARENA BECAUSE NEXT TO STAPLES CENTER DOWNTOWN L.A.
> *



LA Convention Center and LA Sports Arena are 2 different buildings and locations. LA Convention Center is where the LA Auto Show and DUB Magazine show are held. Its next door to Staples Center. The LA Sports Arena is down the street and is where the LA Clippers play. Its the older of the 2 buildings


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wat about san berdoo and san diego.???


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 11 2011, 04:56 PM~19568800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! I THOUGHT IT WAS THE CONVENTION CENTER UNTIL I SAW PEOPLE SAYING SPORTS ARENA. THANKS FOR VERIFYING THE LOCATION AND THE ROLLERZ FAMILY WILL SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 10 2011, 04:34 PM~19558406
> *This will be.an all indoor event with move in on Saturday. We will do everything possible to not let that happen and up.for ideas
> 
> MARCELLA
> *


ARE YOU KIDDING ME :biggrin: MY HAT OFF TO YOU! YOU KNOW THAT PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS WIL BE BRINGING IT


----------



## halfbreed88sv (Sep 20, 2010)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  EVERYONE should check out the lowriding game in Michigan we are still bringing it hard :biggrin: CITY LIMITS SHOW coming up in june if lowrider doesnt want to come to the midwest check us out more info to come


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 11 2011, 04:53 PM~19569236
> *Wat about san berdoo and san diego.???
> *


x3


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I was hoping for Indoor/Outdoor for L.A. but it's all good


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 11 2011, 05:53 PM~19569236
> *Wat about san berdoo
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## scooner (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 12 2011, 12:44 PM~19576201
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


yea that shits gone downhill the past 3 years. bring it back in a couple years should rejuvenate it hopefully. they need to bring back fontana too.

dont think I ever been to an all indoor LRM show before. LA show should be interesting


----------



## ZEKKOEHLER (Dec 19, 2010)

june 6 is on a monday are you sure you put it on the right date because i dont want to go out their for nothing!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Confirmed...Lowrider Magazine/Torres Empire CaR Show and Concert
July 31, 2011

LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER
1201 SOUTH FIGUEROA STREET
LOS ANGELES, CA 90015  :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 11:42 AM~19565430
> *OR anything on the east side of the country?
> *


x 100 we need something I know people are busy with alots of other stuff with the tour but we didnt even get a location yet , when there about 6 or 7 shows posted already posted, I know the lowriders on the east coast , is feeling like they done with the lowrider company, and for me to drive 22 hours or 28 hours for a Sanctioned Show,,, is it worth it not saying i wont attend but see were im getting i have a car and a trailer and willing to travel, but not everybody gonna do it for one day. when people work 20 sumthing hours aways.. just my two cent no disrespect.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DenzelSnipes1_@Jan 11 2011, 05:10 PM~19568891
> *LA Convention Center and LA Sports Arena are 2 different buildings and locations. LA Convention Center is where the LA Auto Show and DUB Magazine show are held. Its next door to Staples Center. The LA Sports Arena is down the street and is where the LA Clippers play. Its the older of the 2 buildings
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 10 2011, 02:45 PM~19556151
> *a fucking show in KC and nothing in chicago AGAIN!!!!!!!!
> fuck LRM. :angry:
> *


:uh: better get your drive on to KC :biggrin:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

Damn it's going to be cracking in L.A. WESTBOUND is there....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 11 2011, 10:40 AM~19564978
> *as you can see were getting played out..there are many good convention centers here with plenty of parking from miami all the way to atlanta to louisville,ky,even nc would be good halfway for everyone from the northeast to the south..
> *



It is hilarious how all of the LA ?'s are being answered, but not one of the EAST COAST ?'s are being answered. :dunno: 

But imma have faith, and think that Marcella isnt answering because she is soo busy trying to find a good venue on the EAST COAST for us!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 12 2011, 05:20 PM~19578008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Jan 12 2011, 10:16 PM~19579176
> *It is hilarious how all of the LA ?'s are being answered, but not one of the EAST COAST ?'s are being answered.  :dunno:
> 
> But imma have faith, and think that Marcella isnt answering because she is soo busy trying to find a good venue on the EAST COAST for us!!!! :biggrin:
> *




This is very true trust me on this one..... I think they just trying to find the best way to get the northeast and southeast together for the event and a place big enough.....


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 12 2011, 09:49 PM~19579561
> *This is very true trust me on this one..... I think they just trying to find the best way to get the northeast and southeast together for the event and a place big enough.....
> *


 dont know how true this can be ed


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Not that I'm down for DUB magazine but, there 2011 tour schedule looks pretty damn equally distributed throughout the country!!

for every show on the West there's a show on the East!!!!!


That would be awesome if LRM can do the same or something similar.












Just my opinion, no disrespect and no pun intended


----------



## NACHOMAN (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 11 2011, 06:53 PM~19569236
> *Wat about san berdoo and san diego.???
> *


X3. :no: :thumbsdown: 

THAT SPOT IS DOWN HILL. TIME TO GO BACK TO A HIGHER CLASS SETTING AND TAKE BACK TO THE SUPERBOWL OF LOWRIDER SHOW LOCATION. BACK TO L.A.! :thumbsup: :h5: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Dallas 2 Juarez (Jan 13, 2011)

_* I sure do hope thay keep it up in the Convention Center and not at the usual "Big Town" excivit. We have been needing a decent Lowrider show; and the convention is the spot.



Originally posted by geovela86@Dec 20 2010, 10:26 PM~19379575
LRM 2011 Tour Dates: 
05/15/11 Phoenix, AZ*
6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)*  
7/10/11 Denver, CO*
8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
*9/4/11 Kansas City, MO *
9/25/11 Woodland, CA *
10/9/11 Las Vegas, NV
More changes may be made as we may be adding more stops.
Glad to see its coming back to Dallas Or at least a Texas stop again


Click to expand...

*_


----------



## NACHOMAN (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NACHOMAN_@Jan 12 2011, 09:50 PM~19580283
> *X3.  :no:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> THAT SPOT IS DOWN HILL. TIME TO GO BACK HIGHER CLASS SETTING AND TAKE BACK TO THE SUPERBOWL OF LOWRIDER SHOW LOCATION. BACK TO L.A.!  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Jan 12 2011, 09:16 PM~19579176
> *It is hilarious how all of the LA ?'s are being answered, but not one of the EAST COAST ?'s are being answered.  :dunno:
> 
> But imma have faith, and think that Marcella isnt answering because she is soo busy trying to find a good venue on the EAST COAST for us!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 12 2011, 07:47 PM~19578284
> *x 100 we need something I know people are busy with alots of other stuff with the tour but we didnt even get a location yet , when there about 6 or 7 shows posted already posted, I know the lowriders on the east coast , is feeling like they done with the lowrider company,  and for me to drive 22 hours or 28 hours for  a Sanctioned Show,,, is it worth it not saying i wont attend but see were im getting i have a car and a trailer and willing to travel, but not everybody gonna do it for one day. when people work 20 sumthing hours aways.. just my two cent no disrespect.
> *


It might be (for the Northeast at least) that there is probably not enough quantity and quality on the east coast to put on a lowrider show for lowrider mag. Probably not enough interested spectators as well. It might be a true fact or not, I am not sure...It might be the reasons why nothing is going to happen on the east coast. And in any way, respect in lowriding is given according to geography and where you live for a lot of people involved in this lifestyle/sport, I though you knew that Abe!!! :biggrin: And the easat coast aint the right coast...


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 13 2011, 12:09 AM~19581524
> *It might be (for the Northeast at least) that there is probably not enough quantity and quality on the east coast to put on a lowrider show for lowrider mag. Probably not enough interested spectators as well. It might be a true fact or not, I am not sure...It might be the reasons why nothing is going to happen on the east coast. And in any way, respect in lowriding is given according to geography and where you live for a lot of people involved in this lifestyle/sport, I though you knew that Abe!!! :biggrin: And the easat coast aint the right coast...
> *


yup yup but that they need to do a show in the east , Ive been to all the east coast lowrider show that they thrown in the past, and i cant say it went wrong expect for the miami show i think tampa was strongggg 1 year it fell off but it came back the next year , look at this past year show in tampa of odb it was a good quality amount and they could build on that indy lowrider show was perfect u couldnt fit another car in the place,N.C was a great show since they started it the 1st year, so i cant see y no show


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

I personally think i need to hit the lottery to make my own lowrider tour , east and west :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 12 2011, 08:34 PM~19580078
> *Not that I'm down for DUB magazine but, there 2011 tour schedule looks pretty damn equally distributed throughout the country!!
> 
> for every show on the West there's a show on the East!!!!!
> ...


apples and oranges.... how many spectators are going to go to a lowrider show on the eastcoas, compared to a dub show?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 13 2011, 01:09 AM~19582339
> *apples and oranges.... how many spectators are going to go to a lowrider show on the eastcoas, compared to a dub show?
> *


peaches and cream :biggrin: I don't care as long as they make something happen I need to qualify to make it to vegas and I can't be traveling to the west just to qual and then go back out there again for the super show.

I'm fine with anywhere in the east side of this country.

a 15 to 25 hour drive is better than a 35-45 hour drive


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 13 2011, 12:42 AM~19582005
> *yup yup but that they need to do a show in the east , Ive been to all the east coast lowrider show that they thrown in the past, and i cant say it went wrong expect for the miami show i think tampa was strongggg 1 year it fell off but it came back the next year , look at this past year show in tampa of odb it was a good quality amount and they could build on that indy lowrider show was perfect u couldnt fit another car in the place,N.C was a great show since they started it the 1st year, so i cant see y no show
> *


I was told the problem was that the amount of spectators was not enough at these shows for them...They were not making enough profit...But I feel like you do, it would be awsome to have a lowrider show thrown by LRM on the East Coast again but I am not holding my breath. Every LRM shows I went to so far were nice and I really enjoyed them so I hope I am wrong and they decide to throw one :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 13 2011, 12:47 AM~19582082
> *I personally think i need to hit the lottery to make my own lowrider tour , east and west  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 13 2011, 10:03 AM~19584359
> *I was told the problem was that the amount of spectators was not enough at these shows for them...They were not making enough profit...But I feel like you do, it would be awsome to have a lowrider show thrown by LRM on the East Coast again but I am not holding my breath.
> 
> 
> ...


or if they not going to do nutting let us know now instead of waiting till the last minute and they can get spectators to go they just need to promote the shows more in the east, if they make one ill be posting it everywere promoting it so it can be a big turnout. and at the end the day it all about the money!


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 13 2011, 01:09 AM~19582339
> *apples and oranges.... how many spectators are going to go to a lowrider show on the eastcoas, compared to a dub show?
> *



The Indy show always had an excellent turn out both cars and spectators. Excellent hop as well.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 13 2011, 12:45 PM~19585398
> *The Indy show always had an excellent turn out both cars and spectators. Excellent hop as well.
> *


x2


----------



## ragrider 1966 (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NACHOMAN_@Jan 12 2011, 08:50 PM~19580283
> *X3.  :no:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> THAT SPOT IS DOWN HILL. TIME TO GO BACK TO A HIGHER CLASS SETTING AND TAKE BACK TO THE SUPERBOWL OF LOWRIDER SHOW LOCATION. BACK TO L.A.!  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 13 2011, 12:45 PM~19585398
> *The Indy show always had an excellent turn out both cars and spectators. Excellent hop as well.
> *


and yet they wrote it off...  Hope they come back to the midwest or central east coast so I can make it out


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 12 2011, 10:51 PM~19579586
> *dont know how true this can be ed
> *



i wrote to lrm and this is the email.... so lets keep hope alive.. :biggrin: 





LRM

We are working with several promoters to sanction a few more shows this year, but nothing has come through yet. Keep checking back to the web site: 

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/lowriderto...tour/index.html


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 13 2011, 01:47 AM~19582082
> *I personally think i need to hit the lottery to make my own lowrider tour , east and west  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



no lie i was thinking the samething :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 13 2011, 08:44 PM~19591120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS TORRES EMPIRE FOR BRINGING IT BACK 2 L.A. ITS BEEN WAY 2 LONG I KNOW LRM ONLY HAD 3 SHOWS SET FOR THIS YEAR AND YOU GUYS BEEN PUSHING FOR MORE THANKS GOOD TIMES CC WILL SUPPORT YOU GUYS 2011


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 13 2011, 08:44 PM~19591120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND THANKS FOR USING ONE OF OUR CARS IN YOUR FLYER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 08:37 PM~19363780
> *6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)*
> <span style=\'color:green\'>7/10/11 Denver, CO*
> 8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
> ...


*
  *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> Good thing you guys put indoor event don't want false advertisement like what happened last year with Streetlow :happysad:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

SACRAMENTO ????


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 12 2011, 07:04 PM~19578438
> *:uh: better get your drive on to KC :biggrin:
> *


not worth it. I'll wait for the Streetlow show this summer.


----------



## scooner (Jan 22, 2002)

> > Good thing you guys put indoor event don't want false advertisement like what happened last year with Streetlow :happysad:
> 
> 
> :rofl:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Seems like Kentucky would be a good spot for east..i'd hit it and KC


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 15 2011, 06:05 PM~19606568
> *Seems like Kentucky would be a good spot for east..i'd hit it and KC
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

I WILL BE POSTING WITH IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS WHEN 
PRE-REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN. YOU WILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON LINE YOU WILL IMMEDIATELY BE GIVING A CONFIRMATION. 

I HAVE BEING RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS REGARDING REGISTRATION. THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT AND RECOMMEND THAT YOU REGISTER EARLY SO THAT YOU ARE NOT LEFT OUT. WE WILL BE MAKING IT AFFORDABLE FOR EVERYONE INCLUDING SPECTATORS. WE WANTED THIS SHOW TO BE FOR OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA ITS OUR WAY OF GIVING BACK. THIS WOULD NOT BE POSSIBLE IF IT NOT FOR YOU GUYS REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE YEAR AFTER YEAR . 

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 13 2011, 12:09 AM~19581524
> *It might be (for the Northeast at least) that there is probably not enough quantity and quality on the east coast to put on a lowrider show for lowrider mag. Probably not enough interested spectators as well. It might be a true fact or not, I am not sure...It might be the reasons why nothing is going to happen on the east coast. And in any way, respect in lowriding is given according to geography and where you live for a lot of people involved in this lifestyle/sport, I though you knew that Abe!!! :biggrin: And the easat coast aint the right coast...
> *


i agree.....
the mid-west is a very good location...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 15 2011, 10:44 PM~19609442
> *i agree.....
> the mid-west is a very good location...
> *


i agree with that


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:45 PM~19591151
> *THANKS TORRES EMPIRE FOR BRINGING IT BACK 2 L.A. ITS BEEN WAY 2 LONG I KNOW LRM ONLY HAD 3 SHOWS SET FOR THIS YEAR AND YOU GUYS BEEN PUSHING FOR MORE THANKS GOOD TIMES CC WILL SUPPORT YOU GUYS 2011
> *














I WILL BE POSTING WITH-IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS WHEN 
PRE-REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN. YOU WILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE YOU WILL IMMEDIATELY BE GIVING A CONFIRMATION. 

I HAVE BEING RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS REGARDING REGISTRATION. THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT AND RECOMMEND THAT YOU REGISTER EARLY SO THAT YOU ARE NOT LEFT OUT. WE WILL BE MAKING IT AFFORDABLE FOR EVERYONE INCLUDING SPECTATORS. WE WANTED THIS SHOW TO BE FOR OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA ITS OUR WAY OF GIVING BACK. THIS WOULD NOT BE POSSIBLE IF IT NOT FOR YOU GUYS REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE YEAR AFTER YEAR . 

AS FAR AS ENTERTAINMENT WE OUR GOING TO HAVE A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR EVERYBODY BRINGING NEW AND OLD SCHOOL ARTIST TO PERFORM.

MARCELLA 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 13 2011, 08:44 PM~19591120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 16 2011, 10:15 PM~19616376
> *
> *













I WILL BE POSTING WITH-IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS WHEN 
PRE-REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN. YOU WILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE YOU WILL IMMEDIATELY BE GIVING A CONFIRMATION. 

I HAVE BEING RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS REGARDING REGISTRATION. THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT AND RECOMMEND THAT YOU REGISTER EARLY SO THAT YOU ARE NOT LEFT OUT. WE WILL BE MAKING IT AFFORDABLE FOR EVERYONE INCLUDING SPECTATORS. WE WANTED THIS SHOW TO BE FOR OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA ITS OUR WAY OF GIVING BACK. THIS WOULD NOT BE POSSIBLE IF IT NOT FOR YOU GUYS REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE YEAR AFTER YEAR . 

AS FAR AS ENTERTAINMENT WE OUR GOING TO HAVE A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR EVERYBODY BRINGING NEW AND OLD SCHOOL ARTIST TO PERFORM.

TOGETHER WE CAN PASS ON TO THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDERS TO CRUISE THE BOULEVARDS BAJITO Y SUAVECITO KEEPING ALIVE THE LOWRIDING TRADITION.


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/lowridertruck.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


AZTECA WILL BE MAKING A STOP IN LOS ANGELES

MARCELLA 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 15 2011, 03:15 PM~19606317
> *not worth it. I'll wait for the Streetlow show this summer.
> *



:cheesy:yEAH WAITING IN LINE FOREVER


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Registration Will Begin On Sunday  
Thank You For Being Patient 
For More Information Please Contact Me.

Marcella


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 21 2011, 01:12 AM~19656938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think lowrider needs to make a tour back up here in portland oregon  
or i washinton that be a good show they never lose up here either 
thanks


----------



## Dallas 2 Juarez (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NACHOMAN_@Jan 12 2011, 11:52 PM~19581299
> *
> *


Man I agree with you on that 100% but since that was not posted in the tour I didnt bother mentioning it. But it would be bad ass if thay step it up to a venue like that.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

WILL THERE BE A ALBQ. NEW MEXICO TOUR SHOW THIS YEAR?


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 13 2011, 08:44 PM~19591120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what's the web site to register :thumbsup:


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: UNIDOS LA WILL BE THERE TTT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 15 2011, 04:34 PM~19606750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*I GUESS NO

EAST COAST....*


:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 26 2011, 12:48 PM~19702718
> *I GUESS NO
> 
> EAST COAST....
> ...


THIS IS WHY I STOP BUYING THE MAGIZINE AND I HAVE NEVER PICKED ONE UP SINCE 05.....HELL I DO NOT EVAN SEEN THEM IN STORES NOW...THEY DO NOT RESPECT THE EAST COAST............... :angry: 


MUCH PROPS TO DROPJAW MAGIZINE.......................


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DRantiquecarparts_@Jan 23 2011, 10:05 AM~19673167
> *what's the web site to register  :thumbsup:
> *


http://www.torresempire2011lrmtour.com/


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Jan 21 2011, 03:47 AM~19657490
> *i think lowrider needs to make a tour back up here in portland oregon
> or i washinton that be a good show they never lose up here either
> thanks
> *


x100!


----------



## pipiz13 (May 2, 2008)

X200! for Portland,Or


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 21 2011, 03:12 AM~19656938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WOW....THATS BIG , GOING BACK TO L.A..............CANT MISS THIS ONE.


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Feb 1 2011, 02:20 AM~19753201
> *:wow:  WOW....THATS BIG , GOING BACK TO L.A..............CANT MISS THIS ONE.
> *


WHATS DA RUMORS BOUT THE TAMPA SHOW..............HEARD SOMETHING BOUT APRIL 10TH..????


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

wow LA has a show...now they forgot about the rest of the usa..only pushing for this one show..more than the vegas super show....seems phishy to me.


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

WHEN ARE U COMING TO CHICAGO????


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## MR. DIZZY (Sep 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Jan 23 2011, 07:35 AM~19672322
> *WILL THERE BE A ALBQ. NEW MEXICO TOUR SHOW THIS YEAR?
> *



X 505


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

nothing yet on a east coast event????










I hope it's still in the works and wasn't given up on


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 14 2011, 09:48 PM~19870290
> *nothing yet on a east coast event????
> 
> 
> ...



x412


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

x407


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

WE ARE CURRENTLY WORKING ON IT TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE IN THE EAST COAST SOON!!! 
WE NEED TO HAVE EVERY-ONES SUPPORT TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN !!!

MARCELLA
(916)204-8926


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 19 2010, 03:23 AM~19365559
> *NO East Coast event?????
> *



I think LRM is now a kind of joke! 
Even if I have respect for the mag creators, I think they don't really care about the popularity and the lowrider culture in north america.... They remove shows every year!! :thumbsdown:
That's my opinion....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Jan 23 2011, 06:35 AM~19672322
> *WILL THERE BE A ALBQ. NEW MEXICO TOUR SHOW THIS YEAR?
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 1 2011, 05:53 PM~19990240
> *WE ARE CURRENTLY WORKING ON IT TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE IN THE EAST COAST SOON!!!
> WE NEED TO HAVE EVERY-ONES SUPPORT TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN !!!
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19990240
> *WE ARE CURRENTLY WORKING ON IT TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE IN THE EAST COAST SOON!!!
> WE NEED TO HAVE EVERY-ONES SUPPORT TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN !!!
> 
> ...












if you need any help in the Tri State area (NY, NJ, PA) you can give us a text or ring

570-801-5190


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:uh: NORTHWEST NOT GOOD ENUFF ?


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19990240
> *WE ARE CURRENTLY WORKING ON IT TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE IN THE EAST COAST SOON!!!
> WE NEED TO HAVE EVERY-ONES SUPPORT TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN !!!
> 
> ...


I SURE HOPE YA'LL LET US KNOW SOON SO I CAN REQUEST OFF AT WORK. THEY DO MY SCHEDULE A MONTH AHEAD OF TIME. :happysad: 
YOU GOT IMPRESSIVE CC'S SUPPORT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 14 2011, 09:48 PM~19870290
> *nothing yet on a east coast event????
> 
> 
> ...













I dont think ones coming to fl. We are now in mid march :dunno:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

whos rollin to phoenix may 15? got my room booked for the whole weekend! its goin down!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19990240
> *WE ARE CURRENTLY WORKING ON IT TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE IN THE EAST COAST SOON!!!
> WE NEED TO HAVE EVERY-ONES SUPPORT TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN !!!
> 
> ...


the old saying goes like this "no news, is good news" but :dunno: time is ticking away :wow: 


Hope to here some good news for the East Coast soon, so we can all plan accordingly


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 3 2011, 02:17 AM~20003861
> *:uh:  NORTHWEST NOT GOOD ENUFF ?
> *


no :no: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19990240
> *any good news for all the lowriders on other side of the country yet?????????????*


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## RP_Racer (Aug 1, 2011)

I dont know how many went to the show over the weekend in LA but damn am I happy to see lowrider back in LA. It was a huge event.

http://www.4myride.com/event/7-31-2...-Convention-Center-Los-Angeles-CA-41F2HbAA1ab


----------

